# yay got a unit



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

well all sorted.

agreed on a unit 
bargin at £50 a week.
get to put my booth up inside 
3 phase ready
use of my own drive on ramp 
loads of restores planned and plenty of cars down there that i can get stuck into. ford anglia v8 hotrod n bits, rover sd1 v8 thing, and loads of old jags  (wont get bored for a while lol!)

cant ask for more for starting up. booths going to require a fair bit of "modding" to get into the space allotted but for the rent and space its a give away,

will post up pics over the next month as im building it up. still need to sort a buisness name out and get the other things sorted but should be ready to rock and roll come april  so far i have another crx mugen to do, 2x crx's, 2 x DA integras, got a guy coming all the from belgium with his crx execituive edition (uber rare JDM only edition with camel **** brown interior lol) so my first european car lol

and enough work to make my go bald. 

HAPPYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

Good luck worth it just for the burble of the rover v8 burble 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice one fella :thumb: sounds like a bargain - good luck with it all :thumb:


----------



## CD Cornwall (Aug 12, 2010)

Well done. You might want to check on planning regarding the installation of exhaust fans - you may need planning consent and sign off by the environment agency.

Cheers
David


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

already well ahead of you on that one


----------



## a8tdi (Aug 31, 2012)

Well done matey, i have been on the hunt for a unit for a while.. Still no luck..


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

look forward to seeing some pics of new setup...:thumb:
if your last thread was anything to go by, there'll be some amazing resto's rolling out of there...!
good luck :thumb:
rgds stu


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

£50 a week, excellent!

Looking forward to lots of pics! Some day I hope to posess the skillz to do restoration work... I can only just about wash a car!

Good luck !


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice one Aaron. Good luck with it all mate hope it all goes well. :thumb:


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Great news, Hope all goes well.


----------



## bambam12 (Oct 23, 2012)

Well done the best of luck for you with it


----------



## gttjames (Jul 23, 2009)

pics, bet it feels good mate


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Congratulations Buddy!


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

cheers all 

will whore up pics can see me taking a whilse getting everything sorted lol.


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

and last thing i had to budget for came in today.

insurance quote!

to get insured for working on imports/modded cars (along with boggo stuff) and with liability/accidental damage cover (i pretty much asked for cover for everything including cover on driving customers cars/property/etcetc) roll off just shy of £3k lol. so £250 per month.

was hoping for more around the 1500-2k mark but never mind. does this sound about right to people? so few companies will touch a trade policy when you say import or modified (really makes me think how many garages actually have a trade policy that actually covers the above)


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

Try Giles insurance, I pay around 2 grand for mine.


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

cheers rob will have a word. i assume that covers import and modified cars to?


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

Well done Aaran, wish you all the luck in the world with your new venture, The skill's you have will keep you in work for a lifetime, very well deserved :thumb:

Geoff


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

just put a deposit on my new air supply system. (gets delivered this bank holiday weekend)

got a bargain ingersoll rand 200lt 10hp twin compressor (whoops out 32cfm). another bargain at £350 delivered (must have been close to 3k new lol) 

again got chatting to the guy and he wants some rust sorting on his rear arch on his van so will make some of that back and get another job on my to do list hehe 

fingers crossed can get the booth down there this weekend and make a start getting it all up/in (not looking forward to it lol) took me 70 hours to pull it all down, gonna guess its going to be 150ish hours putting it up incl getting the sides and back fabbed up lol


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

nice one mate !


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Subscribed too this


----------

